# Craft Robo Registration mark failed



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having trouble with the craft robo. I tried cutting a heat transfer and the vinyl cutter says "Auto Registration Mark Reading is failed, reload the media and click Cut button again and if it does not work correctly, unset the registration mark check box and move the blade postiotion to green

```
. I then changed the design oriention from landscape to portrait and then it said "The value specified for the horizontal distance between the registration marks exceeds the specifiable range. please specify a distance in the range 0 to 7.557 inches [code=203]. what does this mean. I already ripped a transfer to shreds what am i doing wrong. it shows the 3 registration lines and 1 dot and I still cant get it to cut. please help me out.
 
P.S. it keeps telling me to line it up with the green coloring on the registration mark and I do not have a green color only a black dot? is this normal
```


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Which program are you using to actually cut from? ROBO Master Pro, CorelDRAW, or Illustrator?

If you're using CorelDRAW or Illustrator (which from what you're saying I think it's ROBO Master Pro), you need to make sure you provide enough space to one side of your registration marks to allow for the space between the blade and the rollers. That's what it's saying about the range of 0-7.557". As in, The maximum size your design (including registration marks) can be is 7.557" on the 11" dimention of the paper if you're not using a carrier sheet (if you're using transfers for lights you NEED a carrier sheet).

When you're lining up for cutting with registration marks, you first hit "send" or "cut" (or whatever it is depending on the program you're using). Then it should ask you to line your blade up with the first registration mark. As you're looking at your machine, it will be the lower right reg mark. Put the BLADE (not the laser eye) just above the first reg mark. Then hit "cut" (or whatever it is again) on your computer again. Your cutter will search for and then read the first reg mark. Then it will search for and read the second one which will be the lower left mark. Finally it will search for the last reg marks, and if it gets to the end of the paper before it finds them, it will give you an error.

Also, when you load your paper into the machine, no matter how you have your page orientation in the software, load it in PORTRAIT orientation. Then orientate your cut in the software to the proper direction.

Again, since you said there are three reg marks, I'm assuming you're using ROBO Master Pro to design and cut from. Just make sure if you're using transfers for lights you're using a carrier sheet.

If you have any questions about what I posted, feel free to ask. 

If that didn't solve your problem, I'll try again.


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

still having trouble. I dont know what I am doing wrong, I feel like im stuck on stupid. I am like so mad that its tempting to throw it at the next oncoming car. can someone please explain to me how to fix this. I am using the robo master, I have corel draw but I dont know how to do it that way either.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I just thought of something that may be your problem.

When you load your paper into your plotter...make sure your rollers are OUTSIDE of your registration marks. If your rollers are within your reg marks, your plotter won't read them.

Can we try a little experiment?

Get a sheet of 8.5 x 11 transfers for lights out.

Open ROBO Master Pro. Choose to use registration marks and a carrier sheet (again, you should have received two with your machine).

Before you design anything, go to Edit -> Registration Mark Settings

Change the dropdown that says "Use three marks" to "Use four marks". Change the origine to .40 x .75 (watch what happens in the little preview window). Change "Distance (1-2)" to 7 inches and change "Distance (1-3)" to 7 inches.

Hit OK

Now in the space between your registration marks, draw a circle Make sure that it's fully contained within the reg marks. Give it a solid color (not white) (the little paint bucket at the bottom of your screen). and give it no outline (or stroke) (the little pen with lines icon at the bottom of your screen).

Print that sheet the way it is.

From here I'm flying blind because I don't have my plotter hooked up...

Place your transfer on the carrier sheet so that you have the most space toward the blank space on your transfer. Load your sheet in to your plotter in PORTRAIT orientation (so that the 11" length of your paper is vertical, and the 8.5 length of your paper is parallel to your plotter), so that the blank space of your sheet is at the TOP as you're facing your plotter (load the blank space in first).

Again, make sure your rollers on your plotter are OUTSIDE of your registration marks (we moved the origin of the reg marks to give your rollers some space).

Hit "Cut" in ROBO Master Pro.

That should bring up the plotter controller's dialog. Orientate your cut path to the direction that your sheet is loaded in your machine (in this particular case it seems like it shouldn't matter, but where you cut will depend on where your circle is placed on your workspace).

Make sure all the settings are the way you want them, then hit "Send" (It may be different wording in this dialog).

It should ask you to place your sensor above the first reg mark, which is the bottom right mark as you're looking at your plotter. Don't put the sensor over that mark, place your BLADE over that mark. You will need to move your blade using the arrow controls on your plotter itself.

When you're done doing that, hit OK or Cut or whatever it says to continue. It should find the first reg mark, then go to the left and find the second, then up to the third, then back right to the fourth. Once it's read all of your reg marks it will cut out the circle.

If you've followed all of my directions to the letter, you should now have a solid circle cut out on your transfer. If it's still not working, I'm not sure what to tell you.

If you don't have a carrier sheet, but you do have opaque transfers, do everything I said, but don't use a carrier sheet.

I wish I could show you in person. I really need to make a video about this!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Tony,, if you haven't solved your problem you might want to give Graphtec tech support maybe they can help,, main thing is don't give up..

R.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Tony and Roger,

Which versions of the Craft ROBO do you each own? The slightly older Craft ROBO, the newer Craft ROBO, or the Craft ROBO Pro?

Almost everything should be the same with the CR and CR Pro, but I know the Pro better. We have a CE5000-60, and the CR Pro is just the smaller version CE5000-40.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Chani,, I own a copam, but I may become a graphtec dealer,, still negotiating with them.

Roger


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

COOL! 

I'd love to hear how that works out for you!

Graphtecs are AWESOME machines!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree, personally I think they are the best

R


----------



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi guys , Im using the croft robo c200-20 and also having problems ive got it to the stage now where it reads all 3 reg marks and to top left reg mark and just stops .

I have ran out of idea and a load of test sheets 

any help or advise would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. There are a few suggestions at the end of the C200-20 manual, that may help you out. You should have the manual on the cd that came with your machine.*


----------



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

hi thanks for reply , Ive done them all changed origin from 10x10 to 10x13 and even 13x13 . and only on 13x13 will it read all 3 marks and evens says ready to cut but when click ok does nothing but return to top left and sits there ..


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Sounds like you perhaps have a box ticked where you shouldn't have, or something similar.*

*The Craft Robo is a good machine, but the software isn't the best. Have a look at all your output settings. If all else fails, try unplugging the machine to see if it resets itself.*


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with Will try checking your cutline settings. Go to the output settings-cutline settings and make sure all the color lines you want cut are checked. Had this happen to me in the middle of a multiple piece job and all that was needed was a total system restart, then all was well...


----------



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok ,, So I think I almost got it now ,

I got image on and if when go into preview and select pring data i see image , however when i select cut data i see nothing ..

I sure this is a school boy error but now I cant see it lol


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

What file format are you using? Robo master software requires a .dxf or a .gsd to read cutlines. You should see lines in the cutting data view.


----------



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

Any ideas how i would change it . Its a jpg file at moment


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

The program I use is Inkscape, it is a free program and works good to convert files. Here is a tutorial that will help you learn how to do basic stuff 

http://www.ilovecraftrobo.com/Tutorials/

There are also tutorials for the craft robo...good site


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yea.. here is the link to the inscape download
Inkscape. Draw Freely.


----------



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks alot .. ill try this now


----------

